# Maccormack International 276 Hydralics



## PoriShamba (Jun 22, 2016)

I as yet don't have a service an operators manual for my machine can any on let me know what The purpose is for the two adjustment controls below and in front of the seat. I would also like to know how to check the hydraulics and gearbox oil levels


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the round knob is for adjusting flow control for the hyd, system not sure what the other handle would be. tractor looks like a 424 in the US. there should be a pipe plug in the right front corner of the seat casting for checking the hyd. oil. for the transmission I think there is a pipe plug on the left side of the transmission by the clutch pedal. a closer pic of the handles might help to figure out what it is.


----------



## PoriShamba (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks mrfred






for your reply I have attached a parts schematic of the control unit but the actual functions are confusing . As far as fast and slow control knob is concerned when tightened one way it holds the hydraulic pressure or lift in one position despite the lift are being moved , great ? But I don't seem to figure out the " fast and slow " meaning. 
Then when using the PTO , the hi and low range control effects the speed of the PTO rpm, but trying to use a grass box cutter or as we call it locally "Bush cutter" the clutch does not seem to first engage the PTO to enable the cutter to get up to speed then the clutch to the "wheels" to move forward or reverse .


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

the left knob should be the isolater to lock the 3 point from moving and the right knob should change the speed of the hitch going up and down??? as far as the high and low speed...that should not change the speed of the pto. in the states those style tractors have a 2 stage clutch which means the first stage will engage and disengage the transmission and the second stage will engage and disengage the pto. if your tractor has a two stage clutch you should be able to push the clutch half way down and the tractor should stop and the pto would keep running and all the way down the pto will stop


----------

